# Cat protection cutting animal welfare



## jaycee05

I read yesterday that CP are cutting animal care, vaccinations and neutering while the top man is being paid £100.ooo a year
Whistlebowers say healthy cats and kittens are being pts


----------



## havoc

Vaccinations and neutering are down. It does appear their focus is shifting.


----------



## KCTT

In the balance of fairness this was the response from Cats Protection to the article which I think was originally published a few months back.

Cats Protection - News : Mail on Sunday article - Setting the record straight.

From personal experience I have only ever had great support from Cats Protection and I am always bumping into their foster volunteers in our local vets.


----------



## havoc

> In the balance of fairness this was the response from Cats Protection to the article which I think was originally published a few months back.


I think the latest criticisms are because of their annual report/accounts which were released slightly more recently


----------



## KCTT

Do you have a link to the article? I would be interested to read.


----------



## doggyfather

Me too.
I'm interested to have read myself


----------



## Calvine

Cats Protection spends £12m on staff... but cuts care for cats | Mail Online

Well, there's this, but sure this is something we discussed before?


----------

